# Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS....



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*UPDATE:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffjZQQIGelg*<--- Visual added.

MOISTURE!!! 

I'm not talking about putting product on the hair after its washed and conditioned, but moisture that you get from deep conditioning.  Below you will find 3 pics.

Pic 1 - My nautral 4a hair with no product fresh from a wash and condition.

Pic 2 - My natural hair in Dec 2008 (a year after I started flat ironing) without knowlege of the need for moisture from deep treatments, but only using a heat protecting serum (Mizani Thermasmooth). I did deep condition with Aphogee 2 step and Kera Care Humecto.

Pic 3 - My natural hair in Dec 2009 after learning about moisture. The only product used after I conditioned and during my blow dry is Nioxin Thermal Bliss (purchased at ULTA), which is applied to my hair when wet. That's it. No serums. No nothing. Actually it is now a week later and I haven't put ANYTHING in my hair since the Nioxin Thermal Bliss and my hair doesn't look dry, nor does it it look like it needs anything for that matter. It did only take 1 pass of the flat iron (FHI Runway) on 400 degrees using the comb chase method. This is the second time I have flat ironed using increased moisture where my hair came out super straight, and my hair did revert on wash day. 

Pic 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pic 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pic 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Check out these threads where I talk about what conditioners/methods work for me.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=428268

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=9606456&highlight=mix#post9606456

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NegFfvnthBg Note: If you use all the products specified in Patchouli85's tutorial, I must stress to you it is IMPORTANT to wash your hair really well before blow drying, she definitely right about that. (I think it has something to do with the coconut oil, because I had to wash 3 times  after finding build-up while blow drying)

Hope this helps any of you naturals that say you can't get your hair straight or get it to stay straight.


----------



## cocoaluv (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Where can i get Nioxin Thermal Bliss????


I am newly natural and do not plan on straightening my hair at all until my 1 year anniversary. But I have a FHI runway ( i believe) and would love to try this method someday.


----------



## ceebee3 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Very pretty!  Don't sleep on the moisture!


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Oh wow!!! those pics are gorgeous!!

I love your hair!!!!!


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Oh this is so helpful!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



cocoaluv said:


> Where can i get Nioxin Thermal Bliss????
> 
> 
> I am newly natural and do not plan on straightening my hair at all until my 1 year anniversary. But I have a FHI runway ( i believe) and would love to try this method someday.


 

I purchased from Ulta for about $13 for an 8oz. I wish they sold larger bottles.


----------



## FlyyGyrl (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks for sharing! What did you use for your DC? Did your flat ironing technique change at all between the last two photos?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

What a difference in the flat iron pics!


----------



## paulina_grop (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I am not sure this is a secret. That is what they do to me at the Dominican salons. Wash and deep condition put on a serum then flat iron. They never add a moisturizer.

Your hair looks nice, glad you found something that works.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



FlyyGyrl said:


> Thanks for sharing! What did you use for your DC? Did your flat ironing technique change at all between the last two photos?


 

Below the last pic you can find the links to the types of conditioners I use. Even a side by side review of an expensive conditioner verses a cheapie conditioner. 

No my flat ironing technique really did not change. But I must say the Dec 2008 flat iron job required like 4-5 passes and a silk wrap (saran wraped and went under the dryer).


----------



## Nonie (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Very interesting, OP. You actually made me put on my thinking cap and it occurred to me that thirsty hair would be hair that would try to find moisture wherever it can--even in the air--hence frizz. :scratchch So it would make sense that uber moisturized hair would be so content it would not need to suck anymore in from the air...so no frizz. 

Can you share your reversion pics when you wash your hair? Also...*clears throat*...was there any smell of burning hair when you pressed? I'm not saying that's necessarily a sign of damage coz lawd knows that for years that's been the norm for me, even when I pressed this hair and immediately on washing had this complete reversion the smell was there. But I ask because my last press using two protectants didn't have the slightest whiff of burning protein. Not even when I wet my hair, so I am 100% sold on the products I used (Frizz Ease Heat Defense and Thermal Protection Serum). Still, it is always nice to know of alternatives since you know how companies just yank things off the shelves without warning or change them to something you don't like.

So was there a smell?


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

you and your hair are lovely!!
how do you maintain at night? wrap?


----------



## Dommo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I agree with you on getting the moisture just from your DC. But you know that FHI runway aint no joke!!!! My platform will even get my hair pin straight no matter what!


----------



## Eluv (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Just beautiful.

Just one question.  Most of us deep condition before using heat.  So do you think your results came directly from the Nioxin Thermal Bliss or the deep conditon?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Nonie said:


> Very interesting, OP. You actually made me put on my thinking cap and it occurred to me that thirsty hair would be hair that would try to find moisture wherever it can--even in the air--hence frizz. :scratchch So it would make sense that uber moisturized hair would be so content it would not need to suck anymore in from the air...so no frizz.
> 
> Can you share your reversion pics when you wash your hair? Also...*clears throat*...was there any smell of burning hair when you pressed? I'm not saying that's necessarily a sign of damage coz lawd knows that for years that's been the norm for me, even when I pressed this hair and immediately had this reversion the smell was there. But I ask because my last press using two protectants didn't have the slightest whiff of burning protein. Not even when I wet my hair, so I am 100% sold on the products I used (Frizz Ease Heat Defense and Thermal Protection Serum). Still, it is always nice to know of alternatives since you know how companies just yank things off the shelves without warning or change them to something you don't like.
> 
> So was there a smell?


 
Smell...none. 
Also, if I remember I can take and post wet hair pics.


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I totally agree about the moisture. 
That's why I rollerset with leave-in conditioner. It really makes a difference for me!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Rocky91 said:


> you and your hair are lovely!!
> how do you maintain at night? wrap?


 
Thanks. I wrap for the first week and pin curl the second week.



Eluv said:


> Just beautiful.
> 
> Just one question. Most of us deep condition before using heat. So do you think your results came directly from the Nioxin Thermal Bliss or the deep conditon?


 
Someone else mentioned that deep conditioning really isn't a secret, but I seem to think MOISTURE rich deep conditioning is (when it pertains to flat ironing with ease). Before, I used to always deep condition and I deep conditioned using Aphogee 2 step followed by a moisturizing conditioner and the Green Tea Keratin Spray. But it wasn't until I learned from Patchouli85 that extreme moisture is what is necessary for flat ironed hair to be silky straight. So now, when I do a Aphogee 2 step I follow up with a series of deep penetrating moisture rich conditioners (for a few days) when I know I'm going to flat iron.

So all in all, I don't attribute the results to the Nioxin because I've used the Nioxin before without moisture conditioner and it looked like pic 2 still. Nioxin is just the heat protectant I am using these days since it is also a moisturizing detangler.


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Very Pretty!


----------



## RENIBELL (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Nonie said:


> Very interesting, OP. You actually made me put on my thinking cap and it occurred to me that thirsty hair would be hair that would try to find moisture wherever it can--even in the air--hence frizz. :scratchch So it would make sense that uber moisturized hair would be so content it would not need to suck anymore in from the air...so no frizz.
> 
> Can you share your reversion pics when you wash your hair? Also...*clears throat*...was there any smell of burning hair when you pressed? I'm not saying that's necessarily a sign of damage coz lawd knows that for years that's been the norm for me, even when I pressed this hair and immediately on washing had this complete reversion the smell was there. But I ask because my last press using two protectants didn't have the slightest whiff of burning protein. Not even when I wet my hair, so I am 100% sold on the products I used (Frizz Ease Heat Defense and Thermal Protection Serum). Still, it is always nice to know of alternatives since you know how companies just yank things off the shelves without warning or change them to something you don't like.
> 
> So was there a smell?


 
Thanks for sharing OP. Nonie do you have a picture of the product you are talking about?  really want to try this. also did you use the flat iron on the same heat as the time you smelled burnt protein?


----------



## LiberianGirl (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

ITA, my best flat iron yet was after I used my steamer to deep condition. My hair was very moisturized and stayed pin straight until wash day. I love the Nioxin Blisss...purchased it after I saw a natural use it on youtube.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> Below the last pic you can find the links to the types of conditioners I use. Even a side by side review of an expensive conditioner verses a cheapie conditioner.
> 
> No my flat ironing technique really did not change. But I must say the Dec 2008 flat iron job required like 4-5 passes and a silk wrap (saran wraped and went under the dryer).



OP, I hate to be that annoying kid in class who appears to hold everyone back coz she just doesn't get it, but while I've seen your posts on conditioners you use, can you please elaborate on what you used THIS time? All the steps you followed? 

This is why I ask: different conditioners have different moisturizing effects and I do believe some products complement each other. So knowing the EXACT regimen you followed can be helpful. Just like you can give two people same amounts of eggs, flour, sugar and not get the same cake (<--not my example but I like it), knowing which of your many conditioners you used this time and whether you DC'd and how and what shampoo you used...ie all the steps can be helpful and could make the difference in another having the same success you had or a total flop that could be irreversible.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I thought most people DCed before straightening? I've always done it that way. Your hair looks good though OP.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Nonie said:


> OP, I hate to be that annoying kid in class who appears to hold everyone back coz she just doesn't get it, but while I've seen your posts on conditioners you use, can you please elaborate on what you used THIS time? All the steps you followed?
> 
> This is why I ask: different conditioners have different moisturizing effects and I do believe some products complement each other. So knowing the EXACT regimen you followed can be helpful. Just like you can give two people same amounts of eggs, flour, sugar and not get the same cake (<--not my example but I like it), knowing which of your many conditioners you used this time and whether you DC'd and how and what shampoo you used...ie all the steps can be helpful and could make the difference in another having the same success you had or a total flop that could be irreversible.


 

lol. Your gonna be really mad at me but..... Friday I did the side-by-side with Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment and Boilage Conditioning Balm (review link in OP). On Sunday I did a full head of the Silk Elements. On Monday I mixed Cholesterol, EVOO, Coconut oil, Creme of Nature Pro Moisture Conditioner, Honey, Jojoba Oil, Elasta QP fortifying Moisture & Alterna Hemp Shine. On Tuesday (the day I finally flat ironed) I washed with Chi Infra and conditioned with the matching Chi Infra heat treatment conditioner.

So it was a series of deep conditioning treatments that I used previously to the results you see. But I must say that when I flat ironed 4 weeks before I used the cholesterol mixture (overnighted) and got very similar results (perm straight hair). HTH


----------



## MsGoody531 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

WOW...

What a HUGE difference. Your flat ironed hair is beautiful.


Ms Goody


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

ITA with this advice! I am not fully natural yet, but I am almost 13 months post. For the past 3-4 months I have been wearing my hair straight most of the time. I have found a huge difference in my flat-ironing results since I started religiously deep conditioning with heat!

Gorgeous hair OP!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



glamazon386 said:


> I thought most people DCed before straightening? I've always done it that way. Your hair looks good though OP.



But that's the thing, if everyone does it, why doesn't everyone get these results? Could it be that she did more than DC? Could it be that instead of DCing she just used one uber moisturizing conditioner that promises like Aveda's Dry Remedy to "instantly improves dry hair up to 63%, when used as part of [their] Dry RemedyTM Moisturizing System". If you notice, in that first post, when she mentioned DCing when talking about her previous presses but didn't mention it in w/r/t this one. Was that just an accident that she omitted to mention it or did she really not do one? 

See, details are important when it comes to something as important as hair is to us.  



westNDNbeauty said:


> lol. Your gonna be really mad at me but..... Friday I did the side-by-side with Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment and Boilage Conditioning Balm (review link in OP). On Sunday I did a full head of the Silk Elements. On Monday I mixed Cholesterol, EVOO, Coconut oil, Creme of Nature Pro Moisture Conditioner, Honey, Jojoba Oil, Elasta QP fortifying Moisture & Alterna Hemp Shine. On Tuesday (the day I finally flat ironed) I washed with Chi Infra and conditioned with the matching Chi Infra heat treatment conditioner.
> 
> So it was a series of deep conditioning treatments that I used previously to the results you see. But I must say that when I flat ironed 4 weeks before I used the cholesterol mixture (overnighted) and got very similar results (perm straight hair). HTH



Not mad at all. That's exactly the info I needed to know. It could be all these products complemented each other and are necessary. Maybe not. But now that I know, coz I know I won't be doing all o' dat, if my hair doesn't turn out like yours, at least I'll know why. So thanks for answering.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

She got that flat iron skill down to a science, everyones hair looked so nice and silky when straight and well moisturized when curly.

ETA: Also she is removing any product buildup from DC b4 blow drying and flat ironing. She also is only using 1 product on her hair b4 flat ironing not a million leave in's, oils and a heat protectant.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Loven it! you and your hair are very pretty!

I already use this method. This will help many ppl thanks for posting


----------



## Rei (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

so wait, its better to shampoo after dcing? wouldn't that counteract some of the point of dcing. *is confused by that video you posted*


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



glamazon386 said:


> I thought most people DCed before straightening? I've always done it that way. Your hair looks good though OP.


Thanks.



Nonie said:


> But that's the thing, if everyone does it, why doesn't everyone get these results? Could it be that she did more than DC? Could it be that instead of DCing she just used one uber moisturizing conditioner that promises like Aveda's Dry Remedy to "instantly improves dry hair up to 63%, when used as part of [their] Dry RemedyTM Moisturizing System". If you notice, in that first post, when she mentioned DCing when talking about her previous presses but didn't mention it in w/r/t this one. Was that just an accident that she omitted to mention it or did she really not do one?


 
Thanks Noni. You're on par with my thoughts. I really wouldn't of posted if I thought everyone knew deep conditioning with moisture can gain such results. In pic 2, I had deep conditioned, but it was a conditioner which really wasn't geared towards only moisuture (protein and moisture - Aphogee 2 step). But I will edit my OP to inform that I my hair was previously deep conditioned using Aphogee 2 step in pic 2.

If you are going to try this method, the cholesterol mixture should suffice for the type of moisture needed (try plastering it on like a mask and let it sit for as long as you can. I slept with mine the first time)


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

ITA... Recently I dc with patuchoulii (spelling?) method.. rinsed.. and applyed one leave in.. that it. nothing else..  air dryed in twists about 80% of the way and then blowdried on COOL with the tension method. 

I flat ironed w/ the maxiglide on a lower temp than before and got bone straight results.. like a bone straight relaxer..  

I can put up comparison pics to show the difference.. and hair fully reverted to its previous curly glory with no "burnt hair smell" 

The way you dc makes a world of difference


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Rei said:


> so wait, its better to shampoo after dcing? wouldn't that counteract some of the point of dcing. *is confused by that video you posted*


 
From personal experience, when using a mixture of products inwhich coconut oil is a part of, I would recommend shampooing. The shampoo I used was a moisturizing shampoo.  The only reason I shampooed was because I started blow drying and there was visible residue in my hair that left my blow dry looking heavy and lifeless. I gathered it was product build up.

But the very first time I did the moisture deep condition treatment, I did it on dry hair with my cholesterol mix (without coconut oil) and just washed out the conditioner and blow dried and flat ironed with no build up and perm straight hair.


----------



## Nonie (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Rei said:


> so wait, its better to shampoo after dcing? wouldn't that counteract some of the point of dcing. *is confused by that video you posted*



A lot of products for deep conditioning will ask that you shampoo your hair afterward. I usually do another regular conditioner after that. Perhaps it's because DCs are supposed to penetrate your strands not just coat them so shampooing isn't stripping off a layer of smoothing as is left on by regular conditioners. Emergencee (reconstructor), AO GPB (reconstructor), AO HSR (moisturizing) all have instructions saying to shampoo hair after DCing. I just follow the rules. My guess is after DCing, the important "nutrients" are already absorbed by your hair so perhaps whatever residue is left on top is "useless"? *shrug*

OK, I'ma sit down before I hurt myself.


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Great post! I am natural and used to flat iron my hair regularly and i wish I would have known this then. I also have the FHI Runway and I must say that the Runway is a one pass type of flat iron. It leads to a silky press all the time.


----------



## Victorian (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Nice job, OP -- that's a big difference!

The take home point here is that your hair needs to be at an ideal moisture level to get the best results.  The amount & type of deep conditioning needed depends on your hair.  If I deep conditioned my hair with moisture several days in a row, with no protein included, my hair would be a mushy mess.  I pre-poo on dry hair with mild to moderate protein, then shampoo and deep condition, and this works for me (I do this once per week).  For others it would be too much protein.  

And it's true that deep conditioning is DEEP conditioning, so shampooing afterwards doesn't undo the effects.  That's the principle behind all pre-shampoo treatments.

I've learned from experience that your flat iron really does make a difference too.  There are so many factors to consider


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

OP, could you repost the pics or are they in your fotki? I couldn't see them.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



ajoyfuljoy said:


> OP, could you repost the pics or are they in your fotki? I couldn't see them.


 
No thier not in my fotki. Try right clicking and selecting "show picture". They are linked from my photobucket.


----------



## mstar (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Absolutely GORGEOUS! I'm in awe of your flat iron results.

I've actually been thinking about this too--the principle of loading natural hair up with moisture (instead of protein) before straightening. I'm leaving to go get my hair pressed in an hour, and I'm sitting under the steamer right now with a caramel treatment in my hair. The stylist can just shampoo it out and do a quick conditioner afterwards. 

I'm hoping this will work to keep my hair in good condition over the weekend.


----------



## lnana04 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Your hair looks great!!

I agree with this. My best flatiron was when I condition washed with Suave, deep conditioned with Lustrasilk, then conditioned again with Redken All Soft.


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Your hiar is gorgeous!!


----------



## djanae (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks WestNDNbeauty! 

I'm deep conditioning with a heat cap on now! The last flat iron I did, DID NOT turn out the way I expected it to. I've actually never been big on DC'ing (I know, I should know better) - but I'm going to straighten again today to see about the results. 

I'll prob be using this method from now on - before I was just doing a simple wash and reg. condition before blow drying and ironing. 

I already have some FHI hot sauce and the FHI platform (which does an AWESOME job of straightening). My only problem last time was the silkiness and reversion factor. 
Haven't straightened that many times as a full natural (2 times), so I'm still tweaking a lot of things during my straightening sessions. 



Will update later this evening!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Nonie said:


> But that's the thing, if everyone does it, why doesn't everyone get these results? Could it be that she did more than DC? Could it be that instead of DCing she just used one uber moisturizing conditioner that promises like Aveda's Dry Remedy to "instantly improves dry hair up to 63%, when used as part of [their] Dry RemedyTM Moisturizing System". If you notice, in that first post, when she mentioned DCing when talking about her previous presses but didn't mention it in w/r/t this one. Was that just an accident that she omitted to mention it or did she really not do one?
> 
> See, details are important when it comes to something as important as hair is to us.
> 
> ...



My straight hair comes out fine  And all I do is blowdry and flat iron. No special products or techniques. I do it the same way I did when I was relaxed. I just did it last thursday for Xmas. 

It's also going to depend on the person's hair and it's level of moisture. My hair is rarely ever dry and I don't really do anything to it. I could see someone who has hair that is frequently lacking moisture turning out better when it's more moisturized. That makes sense especially since we know hair frizzes when it is lacking moisture. It's trying to suck it out of the environment. But we all know everyone's head is different and everything may not work for everybody.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

bumping for all of those that just got off of work.


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Wow! Moisture truly makes a difference. I really enjoyed reading your thorough and photo documented post.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thank you & You're welcome.


----------



## hairedity (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

o wow, what an amazing difference between pic 2 and 3.  Gorgeous hair overall though... and thnx for sharing!!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



djanae said:


> Thanks WestNDNbeauty!
> 
> I'm deep conditioning with a heat cap on now! The last flat iron I did, DID NOT turn out the way I expected it to. I've actually never been big on DC'ing (I know, I should know better) - but I'm going to straighten again today to see about the results.
> 
> ...


 

Looking forward tot he update!


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

DC'ing my hair before hand and using a fine tooth comb right under my flat iron as I press my hair is the only thing that helps me get that silky look.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

buuuuummmmpppp!


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thank you for sharing this information!  I will definitely try this the next time that I flat iron.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

That's it, I'm transitioning.... I'm sick of beaing jealous of naturals and their versatilitiness 

You and your hair look gorgeous!


----------



## Amari (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I understand about the moisture, but are you sure it wasn't the Runway that made the difference?What flat iron did you use in the other picture?


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks for sharing your hair looks great! How long does this last?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Amari said:


> I understand about the moisture, but are you sure it wasn't the Runway that made the difference?What flat iron did you use in the other picture?


 

Good question. But I must say, it was NOT the runway. I had the runway since this summer and I have flat ironed my hair _without_  the moisture technique using the runway a few times. My hair looked just like pic 2, but the only difference when using the runway is that it took less heat and less passes to get it to look like pic 2.  
The runway is an awesome tool, but I cannot attribute the ultimate results you see to the runway. 

So these results can be achieved by other naturals with flat irons that have tamperature gages.

[The other flat iron I had was a Ceramic Tools 1" (with the felt), which is a pretty good iron, btw.]


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



The Savvy Sistah said:


> Thanks for sharing your hair looks great! How long does this last?


 
It's been over a week and my hair is still bone straight. I wrap it for the first week and bantu knots & pin curl thereafter. It will remain straight until I wash it.



Your Cheeziness said:


> That's it, I'm transitioning.... I'm sick of beaing jealous of naturals and their versatilitiness
> 
> You and your hair look gorgeous!


 
Thank you!...come on over. We welcome you!


----------



## Amari (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> Good question. But I must say, it was NOT the runway. I had the runway since this summer and I have flat ironed my hair without moisture using the runway a few times. My hair looked just like pic 2, but the only difference when using the runway is that it took less heat and less passes to get it to look like pic 2.
> 
> The runway is an awesome tool, but I cannot attribute the ultimate results you see to the runway.


 
I see...Do you have a steamer?It will take it to another level.

If you haven't tried Hairveda's Sitrinillah you're missing out.My hair is the sahara and nothing compares to Sitrinillah.(Shea Butter Cholesterol is close,then the Megasilk)I add avocado oil,argan oil,honeyquat,jbco,saa to what I'm using under the steamer.No matter what I can always detangle my new growth this way.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Amari said:


> I see...Do you have a steamer?It will take it to another level.
> 
> If you haven't tried Hairveda's Sitrinillah you're missing out.My hair is the sahara and nothing compares to Sitrinillah.(Shea Butter Cholesterol is close,then the Megasilk)I add avocado oil,argan oil,honeyquat,jbco,saa to what I'm using under the steamer.No matter what I can always detangle my new growth this way.


 

No. I don't have a steamer. I'd like one. From what I understand they are stand up devices and I really have no place to store it in my apartment (I'm a little vain about my decor). For now I just use my bonnet dryer or I sleep in the conditioners. 

When I need to re-up I'll have to look into that Sitrinillah.


----------



## SEMO (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Well, the pictures say it all.  Your hair came out wonderful.  Thanks for sharing.  You have also bumped Nioxin Thermal Bliss to the top of my very short "products to buy" list.  

It would make flat ironing so much easier for me (and better for my hair) if I could straighten it well with just one pass.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

bump......


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Your hair is beautiful straight and curly. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## djanae (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

okay so my updates were nothing to write home about  

to be fair, I was rushed and I don't think I was able to dry my hair like I wanted to (with tension - the *key* to me not having to worry about my ends). 

Also, I'm thinking that my hair may be too thick (or too whatever it is) for flat irons. My hair is straight but it doesn't have the swang I like. I might have to upgrade to pressing....

btw the issue is not splits - just tangly type ends after I straighten. Ex: I can run my hands through the length of my hair then when i get to the ends its kind of frizzy (doesn't look as frizzy as it feels) hope that makes sense

I think I'm gonna try roller sets (since this might eradicate my issue with smoothing my ends) but after that I'm either pressing or paying somebody else to straighten. I usually get tired of my straight hair within 3 days or so - so this shldn't be a big deal either way.

ETA: I'm open to advice from any ladies who go through similar woes lol


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

sorry to hear about your difficulties.

what was the consistency of your conditioner? did you add anything to it?  how long did you leave it in for? mine is usually like the consistency of a relaxer and i add oils, honey and other moisturizing conditioners to it. i usually plaster it on and leave it on for atleast an 2 hours or i sleep in it in.

you said your hair didn't have swang? when you blow dried, was it nice and fluffy or was there a "heavy" feeling to it at that point? what kind of product did you use when you blow dried? usually if i am blow drying and my hair is not fluffy and weightless, i stop and wash my hair again. cause if the blow dry doesn't look right, your flat iron job is going to follow suit. i've learned when your hair is really moisturized by a deep conditioner, you really do not need ANY oils or serums just a liquid heat protectant. i have some argan oil that i've been dying to try, but my hair just does not need anything at this point.

once thing i've noticed since doing these type of deep conditions, curls are much looser immediately after i rinse the conditioner. that is probably the reason why it is easier for me to detangle and straighten.

about your hair being too thick for the flat iron...are u using small sections? the smaller the section the straighter your hair gets in one pass. my sections are usuall 3/4" . im totally terrified of a straightening comb. in college i used on and because its so hard to really gauge the heat, i totally fried my hair. i went to wash it and my entire head stayed straight. i had to grow it out. and im also terrified of professionals straightening my hair because they too can cause heat damage because they don't know what kind of tolerance your hair has for heat. they just know they want to make come out straight.

not trying to scare you, but there are a few stories in this board of women going to the salon, walking in with a fro, then walking out with bangin' silky flow and then only to be pissed off on thier next wash day when their hair doesn't completely revert.

I say try it again when you have a little more time. Look at me, I was walking around like a big fuzz ball for over a year until i figured it out


----------



## ang3lface816 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Hey, this is off topic.. (beautiful hair by the way).. but what did you have done to your eyebrows in the the 3rd pic.. They are so nice!  (im in the process of growing my eyebrows out... I think I'll get them waxed?..  but just wondering.. 

TIA


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



ang3lface816 said:


> Hey, this is off topic.. (beautiful hair by the way).. but what did you have done to your eyebrows in the the 3rd pic.. They are so nice!  (im in the process of growing my eyebrows out... I think I'll get them waxed?.. but just wondering..
> 
> TIA


 

haha! thanks. my mom saw them and laughed at me cause she said i did them wrong and didn't blend enough (she's probably right). lol. but the only thing i use is concealer (a shade lighter than what i use to cover blemishes). i don't do anything to my brows (pluck, wax, shave), but i hide the little stray hairs i have by outiling with a concealer and a brow brush. and then following up with MAC mineralized finish.


----------



## djanae (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

@ WestNDNBeauty

Trust me, I also have a fear of pressing - that's why I've been trying different methods for fear of my hair not reverting! 

If I paid someone else, I would do A LOT of research and maybe even travel more than usual to get someone who could FLAT IRON my natural hair. MAYBE a Dominican blowout (had that done before at Dominican Essence, but I'm sadly no longer in NY so my options are more limited). 

If I press, I would def re-familiarize myself with Pinkskates technique and *do it myself*. I've seen too many presses by "professionals" that look like a weighed down greasy mess or the hair is just burnt afterwards. 

Randomly enough, I did meet a natural in my area who gets her hair pressed and it looked healthy and silky. Not to get too off topic, but I have no shame. lol  She was actually opening an account for me, and we ended up chatting about hair until the bank was well past closed lol I may try to contact her about her stylist, now that i think about it! I asked her about a million questions about her growth, reversion and the whole nine since she started going to her stylist.


But yea, I did the DC Treatment exactly as instructed. used the honey, oils (EVOO & EVCO), and conditioner (I mixed Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine & Trader Joes nourish & spa) and applied with an applicator brush. It was a perfect consistency. I sat under a heat cap for an hr, shampooed then conditioned with some more Trader Joe's co. 

I did put some FHI hot sauce (cream consistency) through my entire head and let it sit for awhile before blowdrying. I don't believe that my blow-dried hair was weighed down. but I will pay more attention to this next time. 

I'm def not going to throw in the towel yet, but its sooo frustrating to take the time to straighten then it comes out...lackluster lol

I think I will continue to DC before, however, I just may try roller-setting first then flat ironing. My ends have been giving me issues since day 1 when straightening, even right after the BC (which was done by someone who specializes in natural hair). So I don't think it splits, just my technique. 

I really wish I could have a consultation with someone about this. Sounds over the top, but if I could see how to perfect this process ONE time, I'd be good. I actually prefer to do my hair myself, so I'm hoping I can work it out!

Forgive my long rant. lol


----------



## djanae (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

oh, and I washed my hair 3 times. it was CLEAN. lol

Was I right to condition again afterwards?? I know my hair was DC'd, but I just felt wrong not conditioning my hair before blowdrying. I guess out of habit??


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



djanae said:


> oh, and I washed my hair 3 times. it was CLEAN. lol
> 
> Was I right to condition again afterwards?? I know my hair was DC'd, but I just felt wrong not conditioning my hair before blowdrying. I guess out of habit??


 


i know what you mean about wanting to condition after the shampoo. it could not of hurt, i don't think.

when I tried this the very first time, i DCed on dry hair (1 time), rinsed and blow dried. no shampoo was necessary. but also no cocobut oil was used either.

how often do you DC? To prepare for your next flat iron, maybe you can DC over a few weeks to build up your hairs' moisture and then try the flat iron again.

glad you're not giving up!


----------



## FAMUDva (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Your hair looks great, but curly and straight.  You may just be my hair fraternal twin 


DEFINITELY the truth about moisture!  I bought a steamer and hydrate with my deep condition every time before I get it flat iron, it's a world of difference


----------



## djanae (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Taking this to PM! don't want to jack the thread - doesn't help I'm long winded. lol


----------



## jazii (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

*wow I love it!!! *


----------



## kim (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Can someone list the ingredients to Nioxin Thermal?


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I tried this and I got very similar results!

I oiled my scalp, put some Olive Oil on the length of my hair and then my conditioning mixture (Honey, Grape Seed Oil, ORS Replenishing Pak, CON Nourshing Conditioner, AtOne Botanicals, Glycerin and AO Honey Suckle Rose).  I didn't use the applicator brush, I just used my hands--similar to this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY-4VYxBh3A

I covered it with an aluminum cap and just let it sit for about 2.5 hours--I was at my parents' and I can't find my heating cap there.

I washed it out with NTM poo and did a quick instant conditioner with Aussie Moist.  I used Care Free Curl and Chi Serum while my hair was wet, and did the tee-shirt method.

Once I took the tee off, my hair was mostly dry, so I used a blow dryer on cool (with no tension) to dry it completely.  At this point my hair was no better or worse than normal, so I wasn't really impressed...UNTIL I started flat ironing!  I used the ghetto-fab maxiglide technique with my Superstar where I brushed while flat ironing.  (LOL).  My hair is so soft and managable--it is butter soft, relaxer straight, with amazing swang!  I only get this look from the salon.  My flat irons largely look like WestNDN's Dec.08 one.  * I am amazed!!!* 

West NDN, thanks for sharing; this is my new staple method.  

I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I'm subscribing.  I'll read this thread again after I take some Gingko Biloba.  Y'all making my head hurt.


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



apemay1969 said:


> I'm subscribing. I'll read this thread again after I take some Gingko Biloba. Y'all making my head hurt.


 

 why's your head hurting girlfriend?


----------



## tdwillis (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I totally agree. I tried this method this weekend as well and it worked wonders! I have a rollaround dryer, but no steamer. So I did the home steam method from Lucky's Mom and to keep a constant heat source, sat under the dryer. It was wonderful. Thank you so much for this thread.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I'm so glad this worked for you tdwillis and Cyd!  Cyd, I see you used different products, but the same technique. This just goes to show that *it is not always the product that help get the results, but the TECHNIQUE.  *
To be honest, the only products in Patchouli85's video I use consistently for my pre-flat iron conditioner is the olive oil, and honey. Everything else is a different brand but same type of product.

with that said, Kim.....Nioxin Thermal Bliss:
AQUA/EAU/WATER, HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN, POLYQUATERNIUM-11, AMODIMETHICONE, CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, TRIDECETH-12, WHEAT AMINO ACIDS, SOYETHYL MORPHOLINIUM ETHO-SULFATE, CINNAMIDOPROPYLTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, GLYCOPROTEINS, CYSTINE BIS-PG-PROPYL SILANETRIOL, MYRIST-ALKONIUM CHLORIDE, QUATERNIUM-14, MELANIN, POLYQUATERNIUM-10, PARFUM/FRAGRANCE, PHENOXYETHANOL,
METHYLPARABEN, PROPYLPARABEN, METHYLISOTHIAZOLINONE.


----------



## mswright00 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I kind of did the same method to my hair the other day, and yes you are right moisture is the key. (with heated cap)
I also let me hair air dry about 85%.

I learned that little product is the key also!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Cyd Chicago said:


> I tried this and I got very similar results!
> 
> I oiled my scalp, put some Olive Oil on the length of my hair and then my conditioning mixture (Honey, Grape Seed Oil, ORS Replenishing Pak, CON Nourshing Conditioner, AtOne Botanicals, Glycerin and AO Honey Suckle Rose). I didn't use the applicator brush, I just used my hands--similar to this video *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY-4VYxBh3A*
> 
> ...


 
The link you provided is just how I apply my conditioner. I think I may use just a little more (which is probably not necessary), but over the last 3-4 months, this way of application has done wonders for my hair. Even my braid & curls are softer and have more body and don't look dry towards the end of the two weeks that i wear them for....Even though I only get 2 uses out of my 8-16 oz products, I think its worth it.

Can't wait for you to post your pics!


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Okay ladies, here are my pics.  I can't style, like at all, but the flat iron looks great in comparison to any other one I've tried--with only one pass.  I think I'll try rolling with Carusos before I try the Patcholli/Hairlista Method again using a rollerset.

The pic that is not in orange is a for comparison purpose; this pic was taken in November after a flat iron.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Lookin good Cyd!  I'm glad you posted pics and I can see the method really worked for you!!!

Happy to share my knowledge.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

bump it up!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

OK, I am now taking down my C&G braids and will be trying this method. So maybe I can get a siggy pic that doesn't include my hair looking like shredded wheat  lol


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Op, the what a difference, very nice job! I learned early in my transition how important the moisture factor is, so my first major purchased was my steamer.  In 08 Patchulli85 (sp) straightened my hair for me (the first pic in my siggy). Now whenever I straighten I always deep condition overnight, shampoo, and twist to stretch and partially air dry I may add IC heat serum blow dry, then flatiron, but the results are great and reversion is minimal.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



bludaydreamr said:


> Op, the what a difference, very nice job! I learned early in my transition how important the moisture factor is, so my first major purchased was my steamer. In 08 Patchulli85 (sp) straightened my hair for me (the first pic in my siggy). Now whenever I straighten I always deep condition overnight, shampoo, and twist to stretch and partially air dry I may add IC heat serum blow dry, then flatiron, but the results are great and reversion is minimal.


 

I sent her a msg on fotki to find out about making an appointment this summer and she never responded. lol. guess it was a good thing or else i would of never figured thing thing out!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I not sure what happened, but I was unable to reach her after that.


----------



## MissJ (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

You look so serious in those pictures.    Thanks for the tip.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



MissJ said:


> You look so serious in those pictures.  Thanks for the tip.


 

do i? maybe the first one.

BUMP!


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Wow! Thanks for the moisture tip! Who knew that moisturizing with a good deep conditioner would give you striking flat iron results like that? Great job!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Bumping to share the knowledge. Some have told me how beneficial this information was to them, hopefully others will gain knowledge and see results too!

Happy straightening!


----------



## Jaffa (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> Bumping to share the knowledge. Some have told me how beneficial this information was to them, hopefully others will gain knowledge and see results too!


 
Totally agree! I took down my braids at the weekend, saturated them in AO white camillia conditioner put on shower cap, head scarf then went to sleep.
I then washed with Motions moisture shampoo followed by Aphogee 2 min protein, then followed again by the AO white camillia (lovin this stuff!). My hair was so soft and lush  - I cant recall when it felt this good.
I airdried for a few hours and my hair still felt soft and fluffy (this is unusual for me as my hair tends to be coarse) I then applied some Sabino and blow dried. I was running out of time at this point and had thought of just leaving it blowdried but decided to flat iron the front. Now, normally flat ironining straight takes a few passes but this time it happened in one!!!!! I was able to flat iron my whole head in about 45 mins whereas normally it would take double the time

I'm sold on this moisture - it has definately helped me (along with the AO). I'm planning on doing a BKT in the Spring and feel the moisture in my hair will help in cutting down the amount of passes needed to get the hair straight.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Might have to get a bottle of that AO. Heard good thing about it.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

LOVELY RESULTS!!!! I agree, moisture is KEY!


----------



## MRJ1972 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks OP!!!

Going to try this method on my daughter and mom 

When I take out my install, I will try this on my hair as well!


----------



## teysmith (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

::::::::::::deleted:::::::::

wrong thread..lol


----------



## jada1111 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Bumping up.


----------



## Truth (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Ohhh yes.. I learned that today... moisture is the definite key...


----------



## AmyRose92 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

OMG I just about died looking at your 4a hair! It looks so full and beautiful and luscious! Makes me wonder if my 4a hair will look like that too when I become fully natural and grow it out. Absolutely wonderful; thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Prettyeyes (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Your hair looks great both ways! I will try this sometime.


----------



## rabs77 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

OP our hair type appears to be similar Subscribing so I can find this thread on wash day.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks for this! I have 3c in some areas, but mostly 4a.  I don't straighten much, but this thread will definitely aid the process when I whip out da pressing comb/flat iron later on down the road!  Very helpful thread indeed, and your hair is pretty all 3 ways!!


----------



## ~marti26. (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Moisture is definitely key for our hair but I don't think that everybody would get those results just from DCing. I think the comb chase method probably had a lot to do with your results. In the first pic of your hair straightened, did you use the chase method? I ask becasue I just recently straightened with great results using that method as well as a great blowdry. I straightened several months ago with not so great results even though I DCed both times. The difference for me was the blowdry with tension and comb chase method. Props to Salon Cabelo! Btw, your hair is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



~marti26. said:


> Moisture is definitely key for our hair but I don't think that everybody would get those results just from DCing. I think the comb chase method probably had a lot to do with your results. In the first pic of your hair straightened, did you use the chase method? I ask becasue I just recently straightened with great results using that method as well as a great blowdry. I straightened several months ago with not so great results even though I DCed both times. The difference for me was the blowdry with tension and comb chase method. Props to Salon Cabelo! Btw, your hair is absolutely gorgeous!



actually, i usually did do the comb chase, but on that particular straightening, i did not. and YES! Racheal at Salon Cabelo (and Patchouli85) did open up my eyes to alot!


----------



## dlove (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I used this today and was impressed.  I wash, conditioned, detangled , sectioned into 4 parts, plaited and let air dry 80%.  I then sprayd NTB in small sections and blow dried each section.  My hair was flowy with no shine at all.
  I then flat ironed my nape 3c/4a hair without adding any product.  The results was amazing. I was like "WOW"  Relaxer straight hair with the flat iron only- no other product.  Usually, I have to use a hot comb then flat iron.  But, when I got the nappiest part of head - crown and beyond -4b, I had to switch back to the hot comb because the ends were too thick to press with a flat iton.  Afterwards, I got a flowy big head of hair.  I applied a very small amount of sabino moisture block and swiped one pass with my solia.  Got shine.  Lost about 15-20  or maybe even less hair total from wash to finish.  I got no hairs in my blow dryer attachment, my denman or fine tooth comb.
I added just a tad bit of argan oil for smoothness and shine and wrapped.  Cant wait until the am. Cant wait till wash day to see the reversion.

will update


----------



## dlove (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Ok, I'm back.

No reversion

No - not one little broken hair

Smooth hair

My hair bounces when I walk

I can wrap my hair

One thing I'm missing is sheen.


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

This is still the best technique for me.  I do it weekly now.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Dlove, I'm glad this worked for you. About the sheen, only thing I can recommend is some type of light oil (i.e. Argan or Kemi), but I'm a bit weary of adding anything to my hair once I'm done. 

Maybe some other knowledgeable members can chime in on something that can be done during the deep condition to increase sheen....maybe final rinsing in cold water?  i dunno.

Cyd, I'm glad to see this still works for you!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



> Goal: to see where weekly DCing (using the relaxer techinque) gets me.



Cyd, is that what we're calling it ?  'Relaxer Technique'


----------



## dlove (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Checking in day 3:  still looks great.  Kids  (middle school) at school asking me if I'm wearing a weave...LOL


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



dlove said:


> Checking in day 3: still looks great. Kids (middle school) at school asking me if I'm wearing a weave...LOL



weave checked...Yesss!!  Means ur doing something right!


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Subbing...great thread OP!!!

I really need to change up my method for flat-ironing.  I now see that DCing for 15mins. won't work before flat-ironing.


----------



## Janet' (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks for this...I have a few ppl that I am about to start claiming as my hair twin and you might be one of them Nioxin Thermal Bliss goes on my wish list...I'm bunning and roller setting for now but for my length check...I will definitely try this out!


----------



## Vashti (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I'm bookmarking this page!


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

So did you blow dry and then flat iron? N u said 400 degrees?!?! Wow im scared to pass 350!


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



dlove said:


> Ok, I'm back.
> 
> No reversion
> 
> ...


Are you going to post pics?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Interesting... I'll try this after I removed my Twists. Subscribing...


----------



## lux10023 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

for vday i went to a spa and the clr stylists were using the nioxin on both the blk and yt clients--their hair did come out nice via their flat iron so this is def something i want to purchase after seing it actually applied to a sistahs hair and the results were great!!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



MsLizziA said:


> So did you blow dry and then flat iron? N u said 400 degrees?!?! Wow im scared to pass 350!




Yes, I blow dried and followed with the flat iron.  I too used to be scared of 400 degrees but when your hair is well conditioned and pair that with the fact that you are not passing a 400 degree iron over your strands multiple times, its less dangerous. I do quick passes (2-3 seconds per pass). I get my kinks back every time I wash.  

But you must know your hair and the amount of heat needed for your desired results.  <-----That little factor right there is why I won't do anyone else's hair with heat unless they know what their hair can take. (I would physically make them set the temperature on the flat iron). I'd hate to be responsible for some silky flowy straight hair, but heat damaged kinky hair.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

For those of you who would are using the Nioxin Thermal Bliss...*ULTA* has a sale from *Feb 21-March 13* where you can get Buy 2 Get 2 Free on Nioxin products (and some others). So essentially you can pay $28 and get 4 bottles of Nioxin Thermal Bliss....or maybe try some of their other products.


----------



## dlove (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



MsLizziA said:


> Are you going to post pics?


 

I will on my next press.  I was really concerned about my coils not coming back so I washed last night.  

Good news.. No heat damage!!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



dlove said:


> I will on my next press.  I was really concerned about my coils not coming back so I washed last night.
> 
> Good news.. No heat damage!!




 Great News!


----------



## tdwillis (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

WestNDNbeauty, thank you for mentioning that conditioned hair can take heat. I totally agree with that. I have switched to the method semi-based off of Patchoulli's method of deep conditioning. I mix conditioners then add honey and oils. I have noticed that my hair does get really straight in one pass and reverts when I wash. The key is to find the best deep conditioner for your hair (which may not come straight from the bottle) and deep condition often.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

someone is seeking knowledge....hope they find some in this thread.


----------



## cocosweet (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I'm saving this thread for the day many months from now when I straighten my hair.


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> Cyd, is that what we're calling it ? 'Relaxer Technique'


 
I'm not sure, I was actually going to ask you that.  Is it the Patchoulli85-WestNDNBeauty DC technique?

Since you introduced it, I think you should have the honor of giving it a name.


----------



## Supervixen (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



cocosweet said:


> I'm saving this thread for the day many months from now when I straighten my hair.


 

I actually think the technique should be used anytime you DC rather than just when you straighten.  I did my best WNG ever using this DC technique and Whimsy's WNG technique.

I looked back at the pics I posted in this thread in mid-Jan, and I should  update you all.  I've gotten better with the flat iron and I feel like my hair has grown.  As a matter of fact I'll do it the first week of March, I would've been using this DC technique weekly for 2 months.  

I hope my pics support my thesis.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Cyd Chicago said:


> I actually think the technique should be used anytime you DC rather than just when you straighten.  I did my best WNG ever using this DC technique and Whimsy's WNG technique.
> 
> I looked back at the pics I posted in this thread in mid-Jan, and I should  update you all.  I've gotten better with the flat iron and I feel like my hair has grown.  As a matter of fact I'll do it the first week of March, I would've been using this DC technique weekly for 2 months.
> 
> I hope my pics support my thesis.



I think so too. I've been doing this consistently since the beginning of Dec and will continue to do it until..... My braid n curls just appear so much healthier and moisture is retained throughout the week (and then some). I usually don't have to add any kind of additional moisture to my hair after wash day.



Cyd Chicago said:


> I'm not sure, I was actually going to ask you that.  Is it the Patchoulli85-WestNDNBeauty DC technique?
> 
> Since you introduced it, I think you should have the honor of giving it a name.



I like 'Relaxer Technique' because that pertains to how you apply the conditioner as well as how your hair can look if you decide to straighten. 

Great job, Cyd! Relaxer Technique it is!

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

anyone have before and after pics?  Cyd??


----------



## CenteredGirl (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

You hit the nail on the head.  Moisture starts with squeaky clean hair.  Period.


----------



## Truth (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

eh.. doesn't always work for 4 heads...lol.. I deep condition and my hair still looks like OPs pic number 2... different strokes for different folks


----------



## Supervixen (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I still owe pics!! I have not forgotten! 

@ Truth, did you specifically use this technique before your puffy flat iron?  Or was it simply a DC? 

I used to DC too (before this method), and I would straighten and be puffy. When I DC using this technique, (not even the same products weekly or as WNDNB or Patchoulli) I get optimal results.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

thanks Cyd.

@ Truth, I also used to simply deep condition, but have you tried completely coating each strand with a very moisture rich deep conditioner?

I leave mine on overnight.  How about you Cyd?

Or Truth, maybe you need to build up to having super moisturized hair and do a few treatments before flat ironing.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Subscribing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Supervixen (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> thanks Cyd.
> 
> @ Truth, I also used to simply deep condition, but have you tried completely coating each strand with a very moisture rich deep conditioner?
> 
> ...


 
Most of the time I leave it on overnight.  The least amount of time I've done is 3-4 hours.  I recently got a steamer (I haven't put it together yet), so I'll have to see how it effects things.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

i'm in the process of trying this now!!
i put on my DC using "The Relaxer Technique"© WestNdNbeauty (the silk elements mega moisturizing, AMAZING, mixed with some coconut oil cause that's all i have in my dorm room), and i'm headed off to the gym.

when i get back i'm going to sit under the dryer for a lil bit just to make sure i've generated enough heat, shampoo, instant condition, add just my serum (i would use a liquid heat protectant, but the one i have right now makes my hair feel crunchy), blowdry, and then flatiron. whew-sounds like a LOT.

i'll try to post pics when i'm all finished!
i always get pretty straight results, but i'm curious to see just how big of a difference this can make in the longevity of my flat-iron job. cause i want this to last until i get my hair braided next week thursday.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Rocky91 said:


> i'm in the process of trying this now!!
> i put on my DC using "The Relaxer Technique"© WestNdNbeauty (the silk elements mega moisturizing, AMAZING, mixed with some coconut oil cause that's all i have in my dorm room), and i'm headed off to the gym.
> 
> when i get back i'm going to sit under the dryer for a lil bit just to make sure i've generated enough heat, shampoo, instant condition, add just my serum (i would use a liquid heat protectant, but the one i have right now makes my hair feel crunchy), blowdry, and then flatiron. whew-sounds like a LOT.
> ...




Patiently waiting for you to weigh in!


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> Patiently waiting for you to weigh in!


 ummm...so yea...i'm actually gonna try it tonight. i came home and felt too tired to go through with all of it, and i had an 8 am class this morning. but i will definitely update when i'm done in about two hours.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I have updated the post to add that I use the Nioxin Thermal Bliss as my detangler when my hair is wet (just before I blow dry it).


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Where's the pics y'all?


----------



## FeelinIt (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I'm going to do the DC tonight and press in the morning.  Usually my press comes out fine since using Sabino Moisture Block and getting a better flat iron.  But I hope this one looks better.


----------



## twinkletoes17 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I DC'ed yesterday with honey and oils added, a DC similar to Patchouli's. I thought I could get away with not washing my hair afterwards because I don't like washing after DC'ing lol.

Let's just say, I should have! My hair was sticky and weighed down 

Thank you WestNDN for the tips. I'll try them to the T next time I flat iron


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



FeelinIt said:


> I'm going to do the DC tonight and press in the morning.  Usually my press comes out fine since using Sabino Moisture Block and getting a better flat iron.  But I hope this one looks better.





Rocky91 said:


> ummm...so yea...i'm actually gonna try it tonight. i came home and felt too tired to go through with all of it, and i had an 8 am class this morning. but i will definitely update when i'm done in about two hours.




Saddened by the lack of pics.


----------



## mush211 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

This is really helpful. I would have never thought. Did ur hair fully revert back when u washed it?


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> Saddened by the lack of pics.


awwww....i'm sorry-i just kept forgetting. ok, here goes.
i always get my hair silky straight, but i really got interested in this because i want that SWANG. i used to use too much product, and it weighed my fine hair down. well, when i went and got my neck length bob, i decided that it was imperative i get that SWANG.  and i did.
ummm...can we please ignore any glimpse of my messy dorm room and focus on the hair?




just a lil frizz on the crown after exercising, but it stayed really straight...the longevity with this method was awesome-it really stayed straight and light!
oh, and that darn lil tail piece at the back decided to grow all extra fast and ruin the shape of my bob.erplexed




i wish i had swang shots, but i can assure you my hair was MOVING..


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



mush211 said:


> This is really helpful. I would have never thought. Did ur hair fully revert back when u washed it?



Mine always does.


@ Rocky...looking good lady! I'm glad this worked for you!


----------



## runwaydream (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

sooo...do u guys not use any moisture block? if you do when do you put it on and how much do you put on?

also, when you're using this method do you not use any heat protectant ?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



runwaydream said:


> sooo...do u guys not use any moisture block? if you do when do you put it on and how much do you put on?
> 
> also, when you're using this method do you not use any heat protectant ?




I don't use any moisture block. For me that would be extra product to weigh your hair down. And I think someone else mentioned a few pages ago that when the hair has all the moisture it needs, there is a less chances of frizzing occurring. 
Since using this method....I've actually been caught in rainy humid GA weather and my hair did not frizz like it normally would.

Also, I personally don't believe heat protectant is necessary when you have well conditioned hair (b/c nothing can prevent heat damage when the temperature on your appliance is too high or you do too many passes), but my detangler is also labeled a heat protectant (Nixon Thermal Bliss).

But I won't speak for everyone else....


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

subscribing for future reference.... 

Thanks OP!!!!


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

BTW...   any more updates?


----------



## FeelinIt (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Well, I did it and my results did not turn out well, in fact it was disasterous.  I think several things led to my less than steller results

1.  my hair had just come out of a sewn in weave that was in for 1 month.  While under the weave I shampooed and conditioned twice.  
2.  I had to do a dry detangle of my hair before washing it so that I would not have massive tangles once washed.
3.  Once detangled dry I DC'd with a mixture of Aubrey's Organic Honey Suckle, Organic Honey and Olive Oil.  It remained in my hair overnight, DC'd for 12 hours.
4.  I then shampooed out the DC because I read in this thread that someone shampood their hair after their DC to get out any residue
5.  I did a partial airdry and then blew dried the rest
6.  I did not put in a heat protectant and initially I put my flat iron on the highest temp but later lowered it. 


Results....(no pics sorry, I was extra, extra pissed), My hair was VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY crunchy, dry and tangled....EXTREMELY TANGLED at the ends.  Initially I could not understand what went wrong, but later while reading some more, I realized my cuticle layer may be raised and my porosity is off.

Well, I am currently DC'ing again with AO, Organic Honey, Castor Oil, Olive Oil and Mayo for light protein.  Ohh and I purchased Porosity Control to help with my porosity issue.  My hair even when wet feels dry.  I'm not sure what I will do to my hair aftward but I will be doing an agressive moisture but light protein fix for my hair.  I will also be cutting away at the damaged ends.  I actually had my hair clipped before I installed the weave but there was damaged up the shaft.

I will try this again and post results.


----------



## FeelinIt (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Well........I cut it all off from SL to EL (eyebrow length) LOL

Seriously I did.

And I think I'm going to relax this coming Sunday....OR go seriously bald....seriously.

My hair is damaged from root to tip and I don't understand.  I don't use heat on a regular basis maybe 4x's a year and I wash and condition regularly.  It should not be this hard to figure out...soo dollars down the drain I'm going permed and short.  I'll restart my growth journey officially on next Sunday.  Maybe when I'm 35 I'll reach my WL goal.  I'm 31 now.....sigh

I've been trying unsuccessfully to be natural off and on...and I just can't get it right.  It's too much work for me...so for now I'm officially eyebrow length and I'm tired and may end my natural journey.....I don't know yet.  We'll see.


----------



## rsmith (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Are there any moisturizing conditioners I can buy from Sallys or beauty supply?


----------



## julzinha (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



rsmith said:


> Are there any moisturizing conditioners I can buy from Sallys or beauty supply?



Silke Elements Moisturizing Treatment is a really good one!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

@ FeelinIt--girl sorry that you are going through this with your hair 

I can only speak for myself, but natural hair is an experience. I can't tell you how many times I've wanted to just give up and slap a relaxer in my hair.  I would honestly say that it is only within the last 2 years that I've come to love my hair even though we still have words occasionally...but I love it nevertheless.  Hang in there


----------



## Supervixen (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Hi ladies,

Better late than never, right?

NO PRODUCT--post DC, steam and wash
STRAIGHTENED--with Chi Silk Infusion and Motions Heat Protectant on soaking wet hair.  I have a SuperStar Flat Iron that I use on about 300-340 degrees.

I didn't get a length shot that was safe for public viewing, but I'm grazing APL. I must not have had the flash on, so sorry if the pics are grainy. These pics are from this weekend; I flatiorned on Easter, 4.4.10.


----------



## jerseygurl (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

This thread is right on time for me. I just started my transition to natural and knowing that I will be a straight haired natural, this thread will help a lot. Thanks WestND!! 

FeelingIt sorry about your hair, hte only ting I can say about that is that AO HSR is a protein based condish maybe that's why your hair was crunchy. But hair grows and your will. Keep your head up


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Cyd Chicago said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Better late than never, right?
> 
> ...



It looks great!

This is what I did with my DD's hair...I used a little Redken Heat Glide and a couple of drops of MOP Shine Drops...(I will have to take a pic of her 4-5 day old hair) 

To think - this is what they have been doing in YT salons for the longest...I always thought I had to use a lot of product on DD's hair because she was natural. Not even necessary!!

Steaming definitely had made a difference in flat ironing as well

Didn't mean to hijack Soror!  (lol)


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Just wanted to big up WNDNB for pointing out the importance of moisture. Usually I just wash, condition, rinse and then spray a little leave in and heat protectant. This time I took more steps to focus on moisture retention:
1. DC'd overnight
2. After rinsing and detangling I left in a lighter conditioner
3. Sprayed my hair with a mix of acv/water to lay down the cuticle
4. Applied sabino moisture block to sectioned hair
5. Blow dried on warn 
6. Flat ironed. My iron goes up to 450. 

Not only was it straight in one pass, but three days later it's still silky, and soft, and blowing in the wind.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



runwaydream said:


> sooo...do u guys not use any moisture block? if you do when do you put it on and how much do you put on?
> 
> also, when you're using this method do you not use any heat protectant ?


 
I'm a sabino fan. I use a dime sized amount on each of the four sections of my 4a/b hair and then blow dry. I don't add anymore b/c then it will make your hair feel heavy and greasy. My hair is natural now, but when I was relaxed I used a dime sized amount on each half of my head and then blow dried.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



FeelinIt said:


> Well........I cut it all off from SL to EL (eyebrow length) LOL
> 
> Seriously I did.
> 
> ...


 
What signs and symptoms let you know your hair is damaged? If its not heat damaged, and I can't imagine how a sew in with your hair braided down would cause true damage. Remember, hair naturally sheds in different phases so crinkly ends and shed hairs and some breakage may not be all over damage...I just am thinking you may have prematurely BC-d.....? I see people doing this a lot.You're gonna have some hairs longer than others once again cause of the different phases the hairs are in at different times...so it may not have that seamless LOOK you were hoping for but it doesn't mean damage. My hair always comes out good with a flat-iron...sometimes, and other times I don't get it right, and I get a crinkly look. You may be protein sensitive and don't require a lot of protein...That can make the hair hard and krinkly looking, and thus a turn off. I personally think that naturals don't need A LOT of protein and it tends to be more difficult for us to strike that P/M balance.....Anyhoo....DON'T give up! you started this journey for a reason....Its better to fall 10 times than to give up for good ONCE!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

SUBSCRIBING!

I usually DC weekly. I will try this super DC method by adding oils too. I use ORS Replenishing Condish (mild protein) weekly. I may add a little Jpico Kpax condish to my ORS if I need more protein than usual, but thats the extent of it.....I will build up then try flat-ironing in a few weeks....Is the 2 min Aphogee necessary?
Plus my hair can't take too much protein or it'll look dry and frizzy which is why now that I am natural I don't even bother with Aphogee.


----------



## Imani (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Im 4b, transitioning for almost 8 months. This is similar to the technique used at my salon. Work in tons of moisturizing conditioner (strictly moisture, no protein hardly ever), sit under steamer, rinse, blow dry with hardly any products (just a light leave in), flat iron with no products except maybe a little serum.  

I am trying to perfect this at home as well. One thing I've definitely noticed is that your hair has to be really clean. BUT, don't overdue it with the shampoo, or else it will dry out. 

Also, all so called moisturizing conditioners are not created equal.  some of them will also have protein in it, so look at the ingredients. some of them have too much cones and will have that hard plastic feel to your hair.  some are just too heavy, and won't rinse out well and leave a residue in your hair which won't get you that "swang".  U have to find one that works well for you. 

My avatar pic was flat ironed at my salon using this technique.


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Ok so i was under the impression that shampooing would strip my hair of everything. How many times do you ladies shampoo after the DC and how will you know if its enough?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



naturalgyrl5199 said:


> SUBSCRIBING!
> 
> I usually DC weekly. I will try this super DC method by adding oils too. I use ORS Replenishing Condish (mild protein) weekly. I may add a little Jpico Kpax condish to my ORS if I need more protein than usual, but thats the extent of it.....I will build up then try flat-ironing in a few weeks....*Is the 2 min Aphogee necessary?*
> Plus my hair can't take too much protein or it'll look dry and frizzy which is why now that I am natural I don't even bother with Aphogee.




I'm not sure if this question is in response to my original post, but the Aphogee/Protein overload is what I USED to do before learning about moisture which resulted in the flat iron job you saw in pic #2.  HTH


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



MsLizziA said:


> Ok so i was under the impression that shampooing would strip my hair of everything. How many times do you ladies shampoo after the DC and how will you know if its enough?




I've shampooed as much as 3 times. But understand I did this because I had been DCing for 3 days prior. and kept finding residue. lol. Don't ask why I conditioned that long...it was an experiment. But just know the results of that experiment was pic #3. 

I haven't DC-ed for the length of time since and I only usually need to wash my hair once after a regular overnight DC.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> I'm not sure if this question is in response to my original post, but the Aphogee/Protein overload is what I USED to do before learning about moisture which resulted in the flat iron job you saw in pic #2.  HTH



Okay! Thanks for clarifying that for me.....I will definitely do an overnight DC before I flat-iron next time....


----------



## mimi0410 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

_Had to post--_Im transitioning and LOVE this thread...thanks so much. I know this will def help me along the way!!! Really great info!! Thanks again!!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

i straightened today using my tried and relaxer conditioning method (Silk Elements MegaSilk Moisturizing Treatment, only) and i must also make note that i don't have to silk wrap my hair anymore for increased straightness after flat irons. i forgot to mention that in my OP.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

A few youtube tutorials are up my sleeve...


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



LiberianGirl said:


> ITA, my best flat iron yet was after I used my steamer to deep condition. My hair was very moisturized and stayed pin straight until wash day. I love the Nioxin Blisss...purchased it after I saw a natural use it on youtube.




I really want to get a steamer, but I'm just too vain about my decor sinc ei have no where to store.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

bumping for Kinywah. hope this helps.


----------



## runwaydream (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

AO is protein based? i feel like a dunce, but how do you kno if a conditioner is protein based or not? i looked on my bottle and it doesn't say anything like that. TIA


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



runwaydream said:


> AO is protein based? i feel like a dunce, but how do you kno if a conditioner is protein based or not? i looked on my bottle and it doesn't say anything like that. TIA




I've seen posts where people have called it a light protein. I guess. I dunno. I just know it kinda leaves my hair hard.


----------



## morehairplease (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

thanks for sharing/this thread.


----------



## PJaye (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> I purchased from Ulta for about $13 for an 8oz. I wish they sold larger bottles.


 

The Nioxin can be found at yourbeautystop.com - 16oz for $14.99 with  $4.99 flat rate shipping.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



morehairplease said:


> thanks for sharing/this thread.



welcome!



PJaye said:


> The Nioxin can be found at yourbeautystop.com - 16oz for $14.99 with  $4.99 flat rate shipping.



great tip! thanks.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

bumping for vainjane.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 28, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

subscribing!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

bumping up this great thread-for anyone who's interested, i'm straightening today utilizing this method in order to get a trim at the salon tomorrow, and i'd be glad to share some pics.


----------



## KissyKissyLuv (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks for this thread and info.  I used this method on my sisters and myself.  We are a mixture of natural, texlaxed and relaxed, and it worked great on all of us.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Update: YouTube Video completed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lbAe3VAq3A


Will also be added to OP


----------



## texasqt (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Luv the vid! 
Was the conditioner and heat protectant the ONLY products you used? If so, pretty darn amazing! How often do you do this?


----------



## Pink Pearls (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks for starting this thread. I'm approaching 7 months post and this thread is very helpful. I decided to get a Dominican Blow Out...length check and needed to take a break from co-washing twice a week. Also, I purchased a steamer...one of the best purchases I've ever made.


----------



## dafnie (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

that is soooo helpful. moisture all the way!


----------



## aprilbiz (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Reading this and watching your flat ironing video may have just saved my natural hair.  I was on the verge of relaxing.  Thanks so much.  I'm going to put forth a little more effort in keeping my hair conditioned and moisturized.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



aprilbiz said:


> Reading this and watching your flat ironing video may have just saved my natural hair. I was on the verge of relaxing. Thanks so much. I'm going to put forth a little more effort in keeping my hair conditioned and moisturized.


 
Happy to inspire a fellow natural to remain natural!


----------



## DayStar (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

yea...I was on the verge of relaxing again....thank you!


----------



## raushana2478 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

When I deep condition either using Nexus or now Skala aloe vera anti frizz; my natural hair came out silky relaxer straight. This method makes a hell of a difference!!!!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



texasqt said:


> Luv the vid!
> Was the conditioner and heat protectant the ONLY products you used? If so, pretty darn amazing! How often do you do this?


 
Thanks.

Ya. The products you saw are the only things that were used.  I only flat iron bout 5-6 times a year. 

So only my conditioner and Nioxin.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Great thread.. I use this method on my relaxed hair... Also I like your eyebrows..


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



TLC1020 said:


> Great thread.. I use this method on my relaxed hair... Also I like your eyebrows..


 
great to hear a relaxed head chimming in!   

thanks. the eyebrows are a results of concealer.


----------



## Supervixen (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Bumping to share great info...


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Cyd Chicago said:


> Bumping to share great info...


 
aww...look at Cyd resurrecting and sharing knowledge. I love it!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

flat ironing season is soon approaching


----------



## JaelJael (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks for bumping up this thread, I'm seriously considering on self straightening soon. One question: in your youtube vid the comb you used while flat ironing had like a clampy thing going on. What kind of comb is that and where do you get it from? It seems like it makes doing the comb-chase method a million times easier than using a regular comb. Thanks!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



JaelJael said:


> Thanks for bumping up this thread, I'm seriously considering on self straightening soon. One question: in your youtube vid the comb you used while flat ironing had like a clampy thing going on. What kind of comb is that and where do you get it from? It seems like it makes doing the comb-chase method a million times easier than using a regular comb. Thanks!


 
 All the tools are listed in the description box.  Click the link and BAM!...easy online shopping. Thought that would be more convenient.


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 11, 2010)

On one of lexi's vids on youtube, she had her hair straightened and all the lady used was a steamer and chi keratin spray.

Has anyone tried to use the keratin spray with this method instead of nixon?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I'm gonna try this next month. Can't wait!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I haven't seen Lexi's video

But I have used Green Tea keratin before to straighten.

Because these are products are different in the sense that Nioxin is moisture based and Keratin is protein based, I would not expect the same results. When I speak of results, not only does it include what your hair looks like when completed, but also what you do to garner those results. 

When I used to use keratin, although I was able to garner straight hair, it did take more passes of the flat iron. As a result, my hair was heat damaged.  That occurred almost 3 years ago. Since then, I was able to grow a whole new head of hair   and I now follow the moisture only routine and I have been heat damage-free since.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I haven't seen Lexi's video

But I have used Green Tea keratin before to straighten.

Because these are products are different in the sense that Nioxin is moisture based and Keratin is protein based, I would not expect the same results. When I speak of results, not only does it include what your hair looks like when completed, but also what you do to garner those results. 

When I used to use keratin, although I was able to garner straight hair, it did take more passes of the flat iron. As a result, my hair was heat damaged.  That occurred almost 3 years ago. Since then, I was able to grow a whole new head of hair   and I now follow the moisture only routine and I have been heat damage-free since.


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 11, 2010)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I haven't seen Lexi's video
> 
> But I have used Green Tea keratin before to straighten.
> 
> ...


 Wow, learn somthing new everyday. Thanks for the explaination!
The product is called nioxin what?

Android APP for LHCF...the best thing since slice bread....


----------



## ellebelle88 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Leaving my mark so I will know to come back and reread this entire thread.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



MsLizziA said:


> Wow, learn somthing new everyday. Thanks for the explaination!
> The product is called nioxin what?
> 
> Android APP for LHCF...the best thing since slice bread....


 
Nioxin Thermal Bliss.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Rocky91, did you ever straighten your hair? Can we see the pics? Pretty Please!!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Loved your video and will keep it as a book mark.  What comb did you use to perform the comb chase method with the flat iron?


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Okay, I see everything you used in the description box of the video. Marvelous!!! and thank you a million for sharing.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



ljbee said:


> Rocky91, did you ever straighten your hair? Can we see the pics? Pretty Please!!


lol, wow mention feature?? how cool!!
there are a few pics in my fotki, but i don't wanna go there right now. not on my new baby netbook, lol when i get on another computer, i'll add them here.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Rocky91 said:


> lol, wow mention feature?? how cool!!
> there are a few pics in my fotki, but i don't wanna go there right now. not on my new baby netbook, lol when i get on another computer, i'll add them here.


 
Yeah girl, I mentioned you. LoL. Had to make sure you saw it. And I have never had any problem catching viruses on fotki. Maybe it's because I use Firefox, dunno...


----------



## texasqt (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

@westNDNbeauty 
 

I mimicked your method before using my own conditioner with the Nioxin but this weekend I grabbed the SE Mega Olive Treatment and <insert USHER clip here> "Oh My GoSh!!!!  That alone has brought peace between my 4b strands and me and all this took place before blow drying and flat ironing.  I think all 4bs should try this conditioner (for at least 1 hour - I did a little over 2)! 

How often do you use this conditioner? Only when you flat iron? Do tell so I can mimic more!


----------



## TheEuphioQ (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I would like to thank you as well OP, as I have used the  silk elements mega olive treatment under my bonnet hair dryer for an hr last night after taking out my 3 month stint of braid extentions  and it worked! (( I am natural, and three months ago i was faced with the problem of coming out with crappy straightening results for natural hair ((as through my previous thread)))

My ends werent "crunchy", and i could straighten in two passes. I could even COMB my flat ironed hair straight to the ends! I could move my head, and my hair would shake!  
My $100 sedu was not in vain, and i will no longer have to go to the dominican salon!!!! I could do it all myself with care ((and patience, cause I got a giant dome of a head))!!

One thing I noticed, is that after I rinsed out the treatment and blow dried a little, and then flat ironed that same section of hair directly after, it was silkier and bouncy than the rest of my head, possibly because there was still some product left in those strands and i didnt leave it as dry as the rest of my hair.

Next time, i will try to  hair dry quicklier ((but my 4ab hair is so dense i had to keep detangling and braiding to get it out of the way))  and not 100% maybe like 80% then heat protectant and flat iron section by section of drying the whole head and  then flat ironing the whole head... . 


The funny thing is, i finished my hair at 5 in the morning, woke up at 10, and drove myself to SALLYS to pick up 5 more containers of the silk elements! Im totally sold.


I just wonder if you could reccommend a solution for the poof? Or would u say the poof will gradually go down the more and more i deep condition?


----------



## texasqt (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I forgot to mention how divine it has made my hair smell!!! 
It's a pretty strong perfume scent for a conditioner.  I used it yesterday and I can still smell it but I like it!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I am so happy this worked for the both of you!

@TheEuphioQ I think the more you condition your hair with moisture, the better it will take/last when you flat iron. When I first figured this all out, it took me a few conditioning session before everything took.

@texasqt I actually use the beige jar and and the green conditioner regularly. I actually prefer the beige jar, it seems to be more moisturizing to me. The green has a little protein. So no, I don't reserve it just for flat ironing, but I do tend to leave it on longer when I know I am going to flat iron.

You guys have me wanting to post this topic on my blog explaining how I figured this all out.  I think I will post...


----------



## RubyWoo (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I did a full blow out for the first time this year and it was the best EVER! I used the OPs technique and my hair straightened soo easily and it didn't frizz back up. Sorry, no pics. The only reason I straightened was to trim and then braid up my hair.

Anyhow, last night I clarified and shampooed afterwards with a mositurizing shampoo.  I then saturated my hair in deep conditioner (Redken smooth down butter treat & ORS Replenishing conditioner) and left it in overnight.  I was a little scared to do overnight conditioning because my hair became overmoisturized the last time I did which was when I was relaxed.  However, once I rinsed this morning my hair felt awesome and so healthy. I rinsed out the conditioner really well (I didn't shampoo), put in my leave in, heat protectant and did some large twists. I let my hair air dry for a little over an hour and then blow dryed on high heat. My hair was sooo soft after I was done! I was shocked!  The last time I blew out my hair on high heat my hair felt dry.  

I definitely plan to use OPs technique from now on when I use heat.  This thread was beyond helpful!


----------



## GodsPromises (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Ladies,

I want to try this but I have one question.  Is there a leave in that I can get from Sallys or a BSS comparable to the Nioxin?


----------



## Supervixen (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Hi Ladies!

I haven't posted in a while, but I've been true and blue to this Conditioner Relaxer Method since February I think.  Everyone keeps telling me how much my hair has grown.  I can tell.

Anyway, this weekend I was rushing and didn't use my stearmer or a moisturizing or deep conditioner.  I used a leave-in (NTM) which is protein based.  My flat iron was abyssmal.  My hair was hard and had very little swang.  I went a party and by the end of the night I looked like the Lion King.  

This method is the TRUTH!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



GodsPromises said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I want to try this but I have one question.  Is there a leave in that I can get from Sallys or a BSS comparable to the Nioxin?




It's not really that product that does the trick.  I think any heat protectant you have will work just as long as your hair is DC well.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

In light of the highly anticipated flat ironing video of a well known youtuber, I thought I'd bump my thread to remind all of you that have been inspired to flat iron your own hair.  There is a very important step that you must remember to complete. Check out the video on see how it's done.
YouTube - Tutorial: Straighten / Flat Iron Natural Hair Tutorial / Silky Straight [reloaded]


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

This makes so much sense, even to a relaxed head.  When I used to flat iron, I used to focus on protein to try to "build" the hair back up from using heat.  But when you think about it, heat would rob the hair of moisture more than anything.  Thanks for the light bulb moment!


----------



## LoveCraze (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks for answering the question about the heat used. So my other question is, do you use the lower temp (375 deg) for those sections of hair that is of a looser texture and then bump the heat up (400 deg) for the other sections that have a tighter curl?  Also what do you think about stretching the hair first via curlformers or a rollerset instead of blowdrying?  I guess I'm wondering if the blowdrying contributes the the stellar results or not.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thanks for bumping this.  I was in ultaand couldn't remember why I was checking out Nioxin products.


----------



## LoveCraze (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

...........


----------



## geejay (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Just want to say this thread transformed the way I thought about straightening. And because of the tips shared here I was able to wear my flat ironed hair out on an event at the Queen Mary (damp. moist. evening. sea. air.) without it reverting. When I straightened my relaxed hair in the past it ALWAYS poofed unless I was indoors. Shaking my head at all the evenings ruined by hair that had dropped its curl or poofed into a Chaka Kahn blow out. Anyway, my heartfelt thanks for the wonderful tips shared here!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



StephElise said:


> Thanks for answering the question about the heat used. So my other question is, do you use the lower temp (375 deg) for those sections of hair that is of a looser texture and then bump the heat up (400 deg) for the other sections that have a tighter curl?  Also what do you think about stretching the hair first via curlformers or a rollerset instead of blowdrying?  I guess I'm wondering if the blowdrying contributes the the stellar results or not.



The temperature difference is for the looser and tighter sections. You are correct.

I have not used anything besides a blow dryer to dry before straightening.  But if you are able to use the curlformers without any product and are able to get the hair as stretched as possible, I think you should be able to achieve decently straightened hair.

From experience, it is the deep conditioning step and a silky blow dry that makes the biggest difference.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> *UPDATE:YouTube - Tutorial: Straighten / Flat Iron Natural Hair Tutorial / Silky Straight [reloaded]*<--- Visual added.
> 
> MOISTURE!!!
> 
> ...




I just wanted to say a quick THANK-YOU westNDNbeauty, PRETTYDIMPLES01 (of yt ) and LHCF curlfriends! From the tips you gave, fotki's you recommended, and vids you have posted on youtube, I have achieved straight, relaxer looking like hair through flat ironing! This is the 2nd time in MANY, MANY EONS that I have straightened my entire head, NO DAMAGE, straight hair in 1 - 1.5 passes!!!!! Also a shout out goes to PRETTYDIMPLES01, for also showing her blow dry technique. Between the tips here and you to ladies ( ESPECIALLY you to ladies SHOWING me how to do it ) this experiment has been a success! 

1. I did clarify with ORS creamy aloe. 

2. I DC under the STEAMER for 45 min with moisturizing DC, mixed with oil, honeyquat and silk amino acids ( 8 oz conditioner to 5 drops hq and saa ) 

3. On damp hair, added my version of shealoe ( shea, coconut, hot 6 oil, avocado and apricot oil, mixed with aloe vera juice and essential oils ) 

4. Smoothed each section and twisted with the shealoe mix, then added my heat protectant: pantene pro-v protecting damage defender spray. Smoothed some more and added a little more shealoe to my ends. 

5. Allowed hair to air dry 60% then used PRETTYDIMPLES01 tutorial as my guide: YouTube - blow dry

6.  Once the hair was all blown dry, I flat twisted all to the back, gathered up the ends on each side ( as if to make pig tails ) and bunned them to rest. 

7. *I NOW believe that straightening natural hair is ALL ABOUT TECHNIQUE & how much and what type of product used in the hair, less about tools used ( although the tools are still very important) ! *
    - I took smaller sections to blow dry and made sure that I got my hair as straight as possible with it. THIS WORKED, even down to my ends!!! NO FRIZZ AT ALL!!! Girls that are struggling as I was, PRACTICE WORKING WITH THAT BLOW DRYER!!!!

    - Once my hair was blown out, then I flat twisted and let the hair rest for about 20 min. 

    - I undid all the twists, and I could see that my root to tip was already smooth, and my hair was super soft, very swangy!

   - I used my conair infinity ( from wally world ) on the 2nd setting ( ie. 330 F) along with my ceramic tools straightening comb ( sally's ) and used the chase method. The first pass got my hair super straight, no burning, no stink, no steam, JUST SOFT STRAIGHT HAIR. The half pass was only midway down to the ends to bump! That really wasn't even needed so much, as I will be wrapping my hair tonight. 

   - After each section was straightened, I bantu knotted it and moved on to the next. Section size in straightening is SOOO important! I listed to yt: YouTube - How To Flat Iron on this one! Check out what she has to say! 

Per PRETTYDIMPLES01: YouTube - Straight up!! AGAIN, I only used my personal shealoe mix and heat protectant, and my hair is just so BEAUTIFUL, with SALON QUALITY ( or as close as I can get it at home ) results!  Thanks again ladies!!!

My camera died earlier, as DH was taking pics of my hair, but I am charging it now, and hope to put up photos very soon!


----------



## clairelynette (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

This is so true. When I started deep conditioning before flat ironing, my hair turned out a million times better: swinging straight and it stayed that way until I washed it out. My favorite deep conditioner to use is Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture Treatment. I don't straighten my hair often but when I do I never skip this important step. It may seem like a no brainer, but a lot of us were/are in the dark. I always thought my stylist just had better tools or products. By the way I'm texlaxed.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

ajargon02 

Glad this worked for you!Waiting for the pics chica!


----------



## rwayda (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> *UPDATE:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffjZQQIGelg*<--- Visual added.
> 
> MOISTURE!!!
> 
> ...



You are so beautiful and your hair is amazing, thanks for the  hair tips


----------



## katote (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Coming back when I have more time.


----------



## Sunnrayy (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Bumping bumping bumpingLOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## cutenss (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Thank you so much @westNDNbeauty I just implemented this method, and OMGOSH! Can you say salon quality, sleek, silky hair  I didn't have my Nioxin Thermal Bliss (SO will be picking that up tomorrow) but it didn't seem to matter. The next time I do this, I will have my Nioxin though. I know this was the truth, for my hair, when it *WAS NOT* reverting AS I was flatironing. I will see how I do in the Texas heat. But since I like a sleek, straight ponytail, I will be rockin' that too. 

I used my ConairPRO Silverbird blowdryer, with my beloved Sedu Revolution flatiron. Sessy hair  I cannot wait til SO see my hair. He has never seen me wearing it out of a pony.


----------



## Dellas (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

beautiful hair


----------



## 05girl (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Mann I headed straight to Ulta after reading this thread to scoop the Nioxin Thermal Bliss.   I go and I look and look and wouldn't ya know.. it was like the ONE Nioxin product out of stock!


----------



## julzinha (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



05girl said:


> Mann I headed straight to Ulta after reading this thread to scoop the Nioxin Thermal Bliss.   I go and I look and look and wouldn't ya know.. it was like the ONE Nioxin product out of stock!



I think Nioxin discontinued it!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



julzinha said:


> I think Nioxin discontinued it!


 
I called them today and they said that it is discontinued.

I have 2 bottles that were recently ordered from Amazon.  However, by calling the company and giving them the code on the bottom there were able to tell me that it was made it 2003.

The product is good for 10 years up-opened.  It is only good for 3 years after it has been opened.

So, I looked in the bottle and on the inside at the top of the “sprayer” mechanism, there appeared to be something that looked like yellow “snot”.

Please, if you get a product that may be discontinued and possibly old, call the company and look in the bottle before using it!


----------



## texasqt (Sep 14, 2011)

julzinha said:


> I think Nioxin discontinued it!



DAAAAAMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!!

Sorry mods but I wasn't expecting this heart breaking news. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



texasqt said:


> DAAAAAMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIITTTTTT!!!!
> 
> Sorry mods but I wasn't expecting this heart breaking news.
> 
> ...



texasqt Ballerina_Bun 05girl

You realize it is not the Nioxin that gave me the results you see right?  

I would also suggest something like infusium 23 to blow dry your hair with.

Just make sure your deep condition WELL!


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> @texasqt @Ballerina_Bun @05girl
> 
> You realize it is not the Nioxin that gave me the results you see right?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting.  I had to go back and watch your YT video.

Nice tutorial


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

If anyone care to check out, *here* is my Fall 2011 regimen updated.


----------



## berryblack (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I tried this method when this thread initially came out and was not impressed.  I don't know if I didn't use enough conditioner or if the conditioner was protein based or what.  I decided to give it another go recently and the results were stellar!

I added glycerin to my conditioner and I think it really made a difference (Megasilk, which I do not own, has glycerin as the second ingredient).  My hair felt incredibly moisturized.

When I was done, my hair did not revert!  My hair has been known to start reverting before I am even done flat ironing!  It actually stayed really straight for 2 weeks---until it got rained on.  I got the highest compliments for my sister who thought I had gone to a salon and my husband who said it was the best job I had ever done.  He never notices anything about my hair!  Thanks to the OP!  Here are some pics:


----------



## LadyChe (Sep 16, 2011)

Your hair is soo deliciously thick.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 16, 2011)

berryblack gorgeous hair.....gonna stalk your fotki

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Can't wait to try this method when I straighten my hair.


----------



## 05girl (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> texasqt Ballerina_Bun 05girl
> 
> You realize it is not the Nioxin that gave me the results you see right?
> 
> ...



I suppose I am lost then.  Are you saying it's all about moisturizing method that helps combat reversion?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



05girl said:


> I suppose I am lost then.  Are you saying it's all about moisturizing method that helps combat reversion?



05girl - i absolutely am.


----------



## sworsham (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I just did my big chop on the 15th of October. I decided to try your straightening method on my shorter hair and it worked perfectly. I love my hair!!!!  I used Giovanni Deep Moisturizing Conditioner overnight. I shampooed this morning and conditioned again (but only about 10 minutes this time). I then applied Giovanni Deep Moisturizing Leave In Conditioner.  I dried the hair with a hand dryer. I then applied CHI heat protector and flat ironed. I did not have any shedding at all!! I love that it is bouncy and silky soft.  Thanks so very much for this thread!!


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

westNDNbeauty KNOWS what she is talking about. I followed her recommendations and my flat ironing results were the BEST I have ever had in my life! This includes salon visits. My hair was soft, bouncy, and seemed to never revert. It stayed straight for quite some time.

SN: westNDNbeauty While you hair is straightened (via flat iron) what type of leave-ins are you using and how often are you applying them. When I flat ironed, I only used jojoba oil because I was afraid of how my hair would react to anything else.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Incognitus I'm glad this worked for you. How long did you leave the conditioner in for?  What conditioner did you use?

While my hair is straight I really don't use any leave ins, I pretty much stick with oils (jojoba or argan).  I use them sparingly because, for me, when my hair is straight the natural oils my hair produces is able to travel down my strands pretty easily so my hair is never dry, just very silky.

I also think my conditioners do such a good job that the moisture from those treatments remain throughout the week.


----------



## Carrie A (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I've got to try this again because it really didn't work for me.  My hair still reverted.


----------



## Incognitus (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> @Incognitus I'm glad this worked for you. How long did you leave the conditioner in for?  What conditioner did you use?
> 
> While my hair is straight I really don't use any leave ins, I pretty much stick with oils (jojoba or argan).  I use them sparingly because, for me, when my hair is straight the natural oils my hair produces is able to travel down my strands pretty easily so my hair is never dry, just very silky.
> 
> I also think my conditioners do such a good job that the moisture from those treatments remain throughout the week.



westNDNbeauty I did the following:

DC with Giovanni SAS conditioner (3hrs--kinda forgot it, lol)
2 or 3 days later, DC wit Aubrey Organics HSR (overnight)
After washing out the Aubrey Org, I added Roux Fermodyl 619 as a leave-in (used very little)
Used silk elements heat protectant (small amount) and flat ironed.

I might have rollerset (airdry) after applying the Fermodyl, but I cannot recall (I did this several months ago).

SN: How long do you keep your hair straight after you flat iron?


----------



## PinkPeony (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

westNDNbeauty omg you might have figured out why my straightened hair =  frizzy, hard,helmet hair
 Thx so much  I will report back once I straighten my hair again


----------



## Cendra (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Goodness, your flat irnoning is FIERCE.  Simply Gorgeous.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Incognitus said:


> @westNDNbeauty I did the following:
> 
> DC with Giovanni SAS conditioner (3hrs--kinda forgot it, lol)
> 2 or 3 days later, DC wit Aubrey Organics HSR (overnight)
> ...



Incognitus I keep my hair straight typically about 2 weeks.  Beyond that I'll be begging for my kinks to come back.  But I absolutely can keep my hair straight until the next time water hits it.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

bumping......


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

westNDNbeauty or anyone else....

Ok, now I have 2 issues:

1) I can get my hair silky straight, but it has no swang or bounce...actually, a _bit _lifeless. How can I get that bouncy effect?

2)Why do I sometimes get the "flat ironed" smell and how can I prevent it?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Incognitus What products are you using after you have washed your hair?


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

westNDNbeauty After DC and wash, I apply a little of the Fermodyl 619 leave-in vial and rollerset to air dry. Then, I add a little Silk Elements heat protectant before I flat iron.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Incognitus

I'm not familiar with the leave in you use. It seems that you are trying to reduce direct heat, but have you tried blow drying your hair?

Also, the burnt hair smell is usually as a result of too much product being on the hair when it encounters heat.

When I began using the intense conditioning moisture method, the burnt hair smell went away. Know the only product used on my hair after deep conditioning was Nixoin Thermal Bliss (while blow drying).


----------



## HighAspirations (Mar 12, 2012)

Helpful even for texlaxed hair


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Very nice flat iron job the pj in me is reaching for the nioxin


----------



## chelleypie810 (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Just did this tonite using SD vanilla silk as my conditioner. 1 hr w my heat cap and 2 hrs with my plastic cap. Then I shampoo'd with one n only moisture repair shampoo and did a quick condish with kerapro restorative treatment. Towel dried for about 20 mins. Used redken smooth heat glide and blow dried with my comb dryer. Then flat ironed using the comb chase method. This is the best flat iron I have EVER done. So happy that I did this. Next tem I'm gonna leave the condish on for longer but I didn't feel like waiting and I had class in the morning. I'm vverrryyy happy with the results and I'm a relaxed head. Thanks westNDNbeauty


----------



## Shinka (Mar 17, 2012)

I've have been using this method for about the last week and half. I am transitioning. My hair has felt great after the DC's. I've been flat twisting it and air drying.

Today I flat ironed it with about 1/2inch or so of new growth and my hair hasn't looked this great in awhile.

After a clarifying shampoo, I based my scalp with olive oil and slathered LekIr cholesterol on strands like a perm application. Left on without heat for about an hour. Washed. Towel dry some. Sprayed UBH Dew on hair then worked FHI hit sauce heat protectant on roots and hair. Detangled and separated in 4sections. I clamped a duck clip on end of each section to stretch and add tension and sat under bonnet for 30 min. Then I flat ironed with FHI ( I didn't Add any additional products). I loved the results:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Deep conditioning treatments are absolutely the key to beautifully straightened hair


----------



## mochalocks (Mar 19, 2012)

Lots of good info in this thread. I have to try this.


----------



## BlkMane (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Wow. Thanks for posting! That's a MAJOR difference in the outcome of your flat-ironed hair. I'll keep your advice in mind and moisturize, moisturize, moisturize whenever I intend to flatiron.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

ive tried so many times no matter what i do i end up with frizzy hard ends


----------



## mamaore (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Bump


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

This makes perfect sense to me. I wonder is this why alot of the salons that cater to straight naturals like to steam 1st. westNDNbeauty - do you think the steam treatment is helpful?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

nakialovesshoes  steaming wasn't helpful for me at all.  I actually reviewed the steamer on my blog and I tested its claims by how well my hair was able to be straightened.  I tried it in many ways over 6 months (which is why the review is so long), but found it not to support the claims of moisturizing 5x better than conditioner alone. 

Overnight deep conditioning remains the best deep conditioning of all time!

The owner of the company who recommended I get the appliance to eliminate the whole DC overnight jazz (after seeing one of my videos), tweeted something a year later which lead me to believe the steamer works best with damaged hair. I figured my hair was not damaged enough.

I ended up selling my steamer to a co-worker (with whom I provided full disclosure).


----------



## candycan (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

What brand is the "platform"? Is that a FYI FLAT IRON too?


----------



## xNichex (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I am so looking forward to trying this method this weekend!


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



candycan said:


> What brand is the "platform"? Is that a FYI FLAT IRON too?


 

Yes, Platform is a FHI Flatiron


----------



## claud-uk (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



xNichex said:


> I am so looking forward to trying this method this weekend!



And _we're_ looking forward to your pics, lol!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

westNDNbeauty I want to try this method but I worry that shampooing after the treatment will remove some of that rich moisture... Could the method be successful without the coating of coconut oil? I just don't want to do a serious deep conditioning and spend so much time washing out any possible build up thatthe EXTREME moisture is gone. Also, did you apply (the conditioner) to wet or dry hair?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

@outspokenwallflower

the initial stages of deep conditioning started on dry hair. the shampoo I used was a moisturizing shampoo.  actually it is the only shampoo i've ever used that felt like it was actually moisturizing.  my hair was not stripped.  i used the chi moisture therapy shampoo and followed with the thermal treatment found *here*.  

you can avoid the coconut oil if you wish, but i personally notice there is a difference and i prefer to use coconut oil in my DC.


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Im having such a hard time with my roots reverting...


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

BTW, I have had these silky, non reverting results without having to DC for too long using Mizani's Moisturfusion line. Now, let me be specific. Not the Milk Bath and Silk Creme conditioner that you can easily find in any BSS. Noooo, the Oil cleanser and Intense Moisture Concentrate in the tube (that the site has listed as professional use only) are the actual steps that make the difference. Use that oil as your first step and the intense moisture concentrate as your last, and your hair will be singing praises after being flat ironed. I remember using it for the first time (those two items with the basic shampoo and conditioner) and being floored at the results. Better than any dominican salon. But when I used the conditioner and shampoo without those prof. vials, it didn't even compare. So just so anyone is wondering, those vials are quick and instant ways to get amazing results. They're just INCREDIBLY hard to find and SO EXPENSIVE for so little. That's why I want to try this method


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

westNDNbeauty is it possible to substitute the coconut oil with something else? Like Camellia oil? Just wondering


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

outspokenwallflower i've never used camellia oil.  honestly, once i find something that works, i stop experimenting after that.  im sure both of these oils have different properties.  the only other oil that i know is similar to coconut oil is babasu.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Here's my latest flat ironing job (few more pics on my blog 11/19/12).  Really wished I used more coconut oil and left the pre-poo on for a little longer.


----------



## MonaRae (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Beautiful!  Doesn't look like you need anything else from my eyes.


----------



## Incognitus (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

westNDNbeauty  I wish I lived near you....and that you could do my hair _for _me!

It looks absolutely beautiful! It looks so healthy and even.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

This thread is going into my archive


----------



## sckri23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Will a steam straightener work too or do I need a regular flatiron?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> Here's my latest flat ironing job (few more pics on my blog 11/19/12).  Really wished I used more coconut oil and left the pre-poo on for a little longer.





How long does this last?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



lwilliams1922 said:


> How long does this last?


 Until I  decide to wash. My hair usually gets straighter as the days pass.



sckri23 said:


> Will a steam straightener work too or do I need a  regular flatiron?


 I've never used a steam straightener. I can  imagine it would still work.


----------



## Spiffy (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



westNDNbeauty said:


> nakialovesshoes  steaming wasn't helpful for me at all.  I actually reviewed the steamer on my blog and I tested its claims by how well my hair was able to be straightened.  I tried it in many ways over 6 months (which is why the review is so long), but found it not to support the claims of moisturizing 5x better than conditioner alone.
> 
> Overnight deep conditioning remains the best deep conditioning of all time!
> 
> ...



westNDNbeauty Hmmm...now that is interesting. What exactly did the owner say?

Oh, and your latest flat iron is fabulous. Would you say your hair has gotten thicker over time?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



lwilliams1922 said:


> How long does this last?





Spiffy said:


> @westNDNbeauty Hmmm...now that is interesting. What exactly did the owner say?
> 
> Oh, and your latest flat iron is fabulous. Would you say your hair has gotten thicker over time?



Can't remember exactly what he said but that was the gist of it.  It was a tweet.  Maybe someone may know a quick way to search someone's tweets. It was westNDNbeauty.

No I don't think my hair has gotten thicker at all.


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I'm preparing to flat iron my hair today. I did the prepoo with coconut oil (overnight). Now, I'm about to wash with clarifying shampoo, and then DC (thinking about adding coconut oil and SAA to DC) for an hour (possibly under steamer). This time I will not use any Fermodyl 619 leave-in. I'm just going use my heat protectant (silk elements--all I have on hand) and nothing else. I haven't straightened my hair in about a year...hopefully this turns out well.

westNDNbeauty Have you ever tried adding SAA to your DC?


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Incognitus I'm not sure what SAA is :-/


----------



## ida2 (Mar 16, 2013)

westNDNbeauty said:
			
		

> Incognitus I'm not sure what SAA is :-/



 I think she mean silk amino acids

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Forum Runner


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

^^Yup westNDNbeauty It stands for Silk Amino Acids (a building block of protein).

Well I washed out the coconut oil prepoo, applied a DC (cream moisturizer, coconut oil, jojoba oil, SAA), sat under dryer for 20min, then left it in for MANY more hours (I had to leave the house unexpectedly). 

So, now, I still have the DC mix in my hair, but I'm soooo sleepy. I just want to go to bed. The DC has already been in my hair (under showercap) for like 13 hours.   Is it safe for me to go to bed with it on, or should I just wash it out? Also, if I wash it out, then what? I mean, I planned on flat ironing, but that is NOT happening tonight!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Incognitus oh ok. nope. never used it. 

Hopefully you left the mixture in and are now flat ironing with awesome result!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

BUMP! It's flat ironing season and I know someone may need the help of this thread.


----------



## JRiley (Feb 9, 2014)

I did the whole deep conditioning treatment, steamed and used the Chi infra treatment on my moms hair, then she decided NOT to flat iron??! What? I guess she fell back in love with her curls!


----------



## Adiatasha (Feb 11, 2014)

sparkle25   This thread might help


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

This worked for me. My crappy cell phone pics didn't do the flat iron job justice. I only used one pass and used a little creme press on it. I tried some areas without the creme press and found I actually didn't need it.


----------



## AmiJay (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I'm relaxed and this method is awesome!  I could never straighten my ng fully and my hair never had swang like when I go to the shop.  I made sure that I slept overnight in my dc and I washed my hair like 3 times because I was afraid I'd have evco in my hair.  
I let my hair air dry before blow drying and my hair was light and really fluffy just with air drying.  
It's like every step of doing my hair was 100 times better because my ng was so soft.  
I've been on a hj for awhile now and could never get my flat ironed hair to look really good.  This dc, overnight, really is a game changer.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 27, 2014)

Bump this for myself


----------



## meka72 (Dec 27, 2014)

^^^ Me too


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

^^^

Me too


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2014)

Subbing. I need to head to ulta


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I learned from trial and error with my natural hair and this method is the truth.....


----------



## Holla (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I don't get it.  What is the method being discussed? Is it layering DCs, sleeping with DC overnight, moisturizing/sealing with a particular product? What is THE method to upping moisture?

I learned a long time ago from a stylist that moisture is the key to anything with natural hair, from detangling to maintaining curl patterns to flat ironing.  I just need to learn more ways to up my moisture and I'n not sure what is being discussed in this thread.


----------



## Anaisin (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Holla said:


> I don't get it.  What is the method being discussed? Is it layering DCs, sleeping with DC overnight, moisturizing/sealing with a particular product? What is THE method to upping moisture?
> 
> I learned a long time ago from a stylist that moisture is the key to anything with natural hair, from detangling to maintaining curl patterns to flat ironing.  I just need to learn more ways to up my moisture and I'n not sure what is being discussed in this thread.





I like how Anthony Dickey explains it. I need to find the video, said the same thing about needing moisture. Not skimping on the conditioner to bring your hair to max health and you won't have problems going back and forth from natural state to straight hair.

I think the thread is confusing as well but I think the main point is not having product build up before flat ironing. It shouldn't feel like you have product on your hair but it should be soft and moisturized from the deep conditioner.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol its just talking about making sure you have moisture in hair before pressing
I bumped it because I wanted to remember a few of the products listed. 
I also don't typically pre poo/hot oil clarify or put protein in my hair prior to flat ironing.  I'm excited to see if there will be noticeable difference between my hair now and my hair before


----------



## Supervixen (Dec 28, 2014)

Holla said:


> I don't get it.  What is the method being discussed? Is it layering DCs, sleeping with DC overnight, moisturizing/sealing with a particular product? What is THE method to upping moisture?  I learned a long time ago from a stylist that moisture is the key to anything with natural hair, from detangling to maintaining curl patterns to flat ironing.  I just need to learn more ways to up my moisture and I'n not sure what is being discussed in this thread.



Apply a moisturizing conditioner with an oil added to the length of your hair heavily--as if you are applying a relaxer to virgin hair.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 28, 2014)

Another tip I received was to do a protein treatment before any straightening. I even do it before a blow dry.


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

I am trying this and I have conditioner in my hair now I will wash in the morning after I workout.


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Wow...impressed. 

I washed the conditioner out while in the shower and did a quick wash with Wen Fig.

T-shirt dryed then put in my Jane Carter leave in, it is also a heat protectant. I then began to blow dry my hair......after it was so soft.

Next I flat ironed in small sections, a bit nervous here because I usually use another heat protectant and a pressing creme. My hair is short and I usually flat iron into a curl(bump) and put a curler on it but instead I just flat ironed straight so that I could see the results.

Very very impressed........soft, silky and bouncey....not weighed down at all.

Since I usually do curlers I then quicker with the flat ironed bumped my hair to add my curlers all over my head.

I can't wait to take my hair down I am expecting a nice fluffy bouncey style/look.

This is a really keeper.


----------



## MzRhonda (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

 

Don't sleep on this.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Update:

It has been 5 days and my hair still feels nice and silky and bouncey, with body. To the touch it feels like I have a perm.

I will be rewashing Sunday to get ready for the work week. That will be the test my hair usually poofs up and gets frizzy by Wednesday at the latest and I feel the need to rewash again so I don't look a mess.

I have not put any other product on my hair.

This method will certainly curb the PJism on straight hair days. I only used conditioner, washed it out and then used Wen, then used my detangler/heat protectant....nothing else since.


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



MzRhonda said:


> Update:
> 
> It has been 5 days and my hair still feels nice and silky and bouncey, with body. To the touch it feels like I have a perm.
> 
> ...


 
It REALLY DOES work well!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

^^^

Yes it does, I did it again Sunday and left the conditioner in for about 3 hours and it still turned out great. I think this method can even be used for nice wash n goes.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*



Still using this technique with great success.


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Naturals (especially type 4)!!!! The Secret For Perm Straight Hair In ONE PASS...*

Bumping for future reference


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 9, 2016)

I did this and only rinsed the conditioner out instead of doing a full poo. Bad bad bad.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2017)

This is an old thread, but is still needed! 
Cleansing the hair properly will help hair to receive moisture from the D.C. effectively. 

Sulfate shampoo is needed.


----------



## trueheartofgold (May 11, 2017)

@shortdub78, which sulfate shampoo(s) do you recommend? Do you only use them for clarifying or more often?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2017)

trueheartofgold said:


> @shortdub78, which sulfate shampoo(s) do you recommend? Do you only use them for clarifying or more often?


I recommend a shampoo that is formulated to help prepare the hair for heat styling.  so Salon quality shampoos and conditioners. 
Keracare, Design Essentials, Kera, Nairobi, Elucence, etc..
If you have a lot of build up, or only use a sulfate shampoo once a month, then a clarifying shampoo would be needed.
Next you need a Moisturizing sulfate shampoo. 

Cones are needed to provide protection when heat styling. 
Generally certified cosmotologists would not recommend adding oils to your conditioners. The conditioners are meant to work alone during heat styling. When you add product for slip, you are creating a coating, that could cause your conditioner to not work effectively in protecting your hair (hair could burn/heat damage), therefore oil and heat doesn't mix. 

This is why it's so hard for naturals to get salon results at home. Too much product, not using products correctly, not properly removing buildup, and using super low heat. 

And to be honest you take a risk with getting a silk press. Your hair is not naturally Silky, so you are going against the grain trying to achieve something it wasn't meant to do.  

Naturals that like their hair to revert back shouldn't focus on relaxer straight results. That's what relaxers are for.


----------



## trueheartofgold (May 11, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I recommend a shampoo that is formulated to help prepare the hair for heat styling.  so Salon quality shampoos and conditioners.
> Keracare, Design Essentials, Kera, Nairobi, Elucence, etc..
> If you have a lot of build up, or only use a sulfate shampoo once a month, then a clarifying shampoo would be needed.
> Next you need a Moisturizing sulfate shampoo.
> ...



Thanks so much for responding and the thorough explanation!


----------

